# Dog Food Allergies



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My dog is allergic to chicken, pork, lamb, yeast and soybeans. Could be more. I am finding it very difficult to find reasonably priced dog food or treats that are considered safe for my girl to eat.

What is your dog allergic to and what are you feeding to deal with the problem?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

vishnu was allergic to grains and beef primarily. had environmental issues as well. I had him on TOTW pacific stream. 

Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Duchess has developed allergies, to what I have no idea, food changes makes no difference and hers are slow to appear versus Vishnu with food was sudden (you'd know in a wk or less). With her she's on raw or TOTW pacific, but she's getting ready to go on steroids permanently. As my vet pointed out, with her it's a quality of life issue versus a long term steroid use issue as she's 12.5 now and not getting around all that well to begin with.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am feeding my allergy dog TOTW Pacific Salmon. He has been on steroids a couple of times and antibiotics. Thought I was going to have to put him back on the steroids but changed flea medication to the new Comfortis. He is still taking an antibiotic but it has been almost a month and I have seen no further "red bump" breakouts. So I am holding my breath that maybe all this time he has has a flea allergy and the Advantage and/or Frontline were just not doing the trick. I also started him on the TOTW about the same time I gave him Comfortis so it is still a wait and see thing.

Dhau, what kind of allergy testing did you do? I have been considering testing my dog.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I went to homecooking to deal with it. 

Indy is allergic to beef, chicken, turkdy, soy, corn, wheat, and I'm sure other stuff not on the panel. She has a tough time with lamb, is sensitive to fats, and can't handle grains. 


Max can't eat chicken, turkey, beef, pork, and any grains (or starches like potatoes) flair his ears up. I won't feed soy, so I've never tried it with him. Anything with yeast or natural sugars will quickly flair his ears up.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Dang, the poor thing!

The Pinnacle line by Breeder's Choice might fit the bill for you. Approximately $40 per 30 lb. bag. Here's the skinny on the Trout & Sweet Potato formula:

Trout, Oatmeal, Herring Meal, Oat Flour, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Potato, Calcium Carbonate, Flax Seed, Lecithin, Dicalcium Phosphate, Organic Quinoa, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Calcium Pantothenate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Folic Acid, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Sodium Selenite. 

Duck & Potato formula:

Duck Meal, Potatoes, Oatmeal, Duck, Oat Flour, Potato Fiber, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flax Seed, Organic Quinoa, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I think something to keep in mind is that just because your dog is allergic to some things, it doesn't necessarily mean they have to abstain completely from all the allergens. As long as they aren't severely allergic to something, the allergen can still be given provided it is of a low enough dosage, because over time they can naturally develop a "resistance" to that allergen.

It's similar to allergy shots for humans, in that the shots contain the allergens themselves, and are injected into the system to stimulate the body's immune system to build up tolerances to the allergens.

Another thing to consider is a combination of allergens. I suspect my dog is allergic to barley and certain types of rice. I mean, I can feed straight rice all day long, like when she's had the runs, or something. I can feed her dog food with rice in it, and still no problem. I can also feed her dog food with barley in it with no problem, but as soon as a food with a combination of rice AND barley hits her system, I better stand back because it blows right through her!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DHauMy dog is allergic to chicken, pork, lamb, yeast and soybeans. Could be more. I am finding it very difficult to find reasonably priced dog food or treats that are considered safe for my girl to eat.


May I ask how you know this?

While it has happened, it is RARE for a dog to be allergic to a protein source.

Have you tried a SINGLE INGREDIENT elimination diet?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with Laurie about the elimination diet. However, I don't think it's rare to be allergic to a protein source. For example, a number of dogs are allergic to beef because that's a common vaccine ingredient. I think the same might be true for eggs.

I think it's optimal if you can feed something with no allergens or doesn't aggravate a sensistivity, for a variety of reasons. Thus, the elimination diet.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, when your pup has severe food allergies there is no such thing as a reasonable food, they are all going to be in the upper $40 range and up. 

Ava has the following food allergies - beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, oat, yeast, wheat and barley. So, finding something that she can handle has been a task. 

Once I found out what is was that she could not tolerate I put her on Natural Balance for the longest time and she did wonderful on it. Now that she has gotten older (she was almost 4 months when the blood test was done) my Vet suggests that I rotate her diet every couple of months to see how she does. I have had her on Nutro Venison for the last 4 months or so and she has done well, even though it contains oatmeal and barley - she still itches here a there but all in all that food has worked out well and she really likes it. My next rotation of food will be in the next couple of weeks b/c this bag of Nutro only has that much time left - I'm putting her back on Natural Balance either the Duck and Potato or the Venison formula. 

As far as treats she LOVES the Natural Balance Duck and Potato treats and always have. 

I will be getting her blood work done again for the extended food to see what the results come back as - to say I'm curious is an under statement.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

My vet (the allergy specialist vet) says it is more common for a dog to be allergic to a protein source than to a grain. We always thought Jake was allergic to corn (as per the regular vet), but it turned out to be chicken.

Any amount of chicken will set him off. His ears droop and the insides turn red; his belly gets red dots all over; he itches like mad; and the poops, oh the poops!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALUnfortunately, when your pup has severe food allergies there is no such thing as a reasonable food, they are all going to be in the upper $40 range and up.


What's "expensive" to the next person might not be expensive to me, but I'll agree that you'd be hard-pressed to find even any good dog food for less than $40 for a big bag, regardless of whether or not your dog is allergic to a food source.

In fact, you can actually pay MORE for not-so-good food. Consider the most common pet store chains like PetsMart. A bag of Royal Canin is $50, yet even the better foods they carry like Blue Buffalo and Avoderm are around $45.

And, when I find a holistic food like the Pinnacle brand for $40 (sometimes less) a bag, AND that it comes in varieties that can benefit dogs with allergies and sensitive stomachs, when even Eukanuba is $38, it's a bloody no-brainer!

Suffice it to say that I don't think it's necessarily true that you get what you pay for.

Yeah, I know, I sound like I work for Breeder's Choice, but I only used them in this post as an example to show that you really don't have to spend $50, or more, on a bag to find a good food for even allergic dogs.









Believe me, if I could find another food similar to it that stores might actually stock so I could try it, I would be hailing them, too. Speaking of which, anyone know of any? I'm sure the OP is still looking for more suggestions, and I am, too, for something I can rotate in with the Pinnacle, that's NOT out of this world too expensive (to me, that is), 'cause I refuse to pay the $60 for less than a 30 lb. bag that some manufacturers are asking. Why would I do that? I'd feed home-cooked food before I spent that on processed dog food. At least, that's how I currently feel.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

In some instances I do think you get what you pay for ... Natural Balance is a high end food with a high end price tag but I think it's worth every penny. Science diet also has a high price tag but with crap ingredients. So, I really think it's just about reading the dog food labels and knowing what you budget is. I, for one cannot afford $60 a bag that is just way too high for me especially with adding the other stuff I buy a month.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyI am feeding my allergy dog TOTW Pacific Salmon. He has been on steroids a couple of times and antibiotics. Thought I was going to have to put him back on the steroids but changed flea medication to the new Comfortis. He is still taking an antibiotic but it has been almost a month and I have seen no further "red bump" breakouts. So I am holding my breath that maybe all this time he has has a flea allergy and the Advantage and/or Frontline were just not doing the trick. I also started him on the TOTW about the same time I gave him Comfortis so it is still a wait and see thing.
> 
> Dhau, what kind of allergy testing did you do? I have been considering testing my dog.


I told my vet what my suspicions were and he had her tested for allergies, but I wasn't aware it would be only limited to proteins. I wish it included other ingredients like rice, barley, and oatmeal etc. Tosca would always get eye boogers the day after eating chicken and would scratch a lot. At first the scratching was attributed to fleas but now they are gone and she's still scratching her body and her ears which means another trip to the vet at some point. She'll go after making the food switch for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That would probably be like people, diff. test. 
I had blood allergen test done for me then skin food testing. Didn't do any more environmental than the blood test. Had enough marks on the food ones!

I do wish they had testing for medicines though.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I also have determined that my allergy dog is most likely allergic to brewers yeast and any kind of fowl. Gave him a turkey and rice food which also had brewers yeast in it and within one day his ear turned firey red. Went away as soon as I took the food away.

He has also had way too many vaccines on the "Banfield Wellness program" and he is no longer going there to receive all of those numerous vaccines they give.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, over vaccinating is a huge problem, particularly for immune systems that are already not functioning properly!!

The VARL test will test for some proteins, grains, etc and environmental stuff. You can goolge them and call them and find out how your vet can go through them.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Link to VARL
http://www.varlallergy.com/

Link to Spot 
http://www.vetallergy.com/pages/testingpanels.html


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know I was just going to ask this question about Havoc. 

He is itching a lot, scratching at his elbows, chest, head and ears. His ears are not red or gunky but he grunts when you rub them. He wakes us up scratching at them. No evidence of rash or skin disruption except a small spot on top of his head which I think comes from scratching at his ears. 

He is eating NB Fish and Sweet Potato. 

I am going to change his food to TOTW Praire. 

I thought about adding yogurt as I was thinking he might be having trouble with yeast. 

I think I need to add more Fatty Acids and Antioxidants too.

I thought about allergy testing but I think whatever it is that he may be allergic to, it is mild. 

The dog is terrified of the vet and I really do not want to take him unless I have to. 

Tomorrow he goes to the eye vet as I think he may be having some vision problems. That should be fun-- bring lots of food!

It never ends and I think I hijacked! Soooorryyyy.......
















But I got some good ideas here and some good stuff on testing.

Any more ideas for Havoc???


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, do you give him hotdogs or cheese at treats? Anton had ears problems and coincidentally I was training him a lot that period and used tons of hotdogs. No hotdogs no ear problems now. The vet said the dogs can react to cheese as well. Also Anton doesn't do well on chicken or duck based food but does wonderful of fish based. 

What happened to Havoc's eyes???


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Just along Oksana's line of thinking, hot dogs have corn syrup in them. Every single package I've ever read (including the expensive ones, kosher hot dogs, etc). I wonder how many of us religiously avoid giving our dogs corn/corn products, but give them hot dogs?

The thing is, we need to read labels. But before we get to that point, we need to test our dogs. I think that a blood test (which has false positives) is a good start. But ultimately, we need to do food elimination diets too, which fortunately, we can do ourselves. It requires discipline, but the only out of pocket cost is the cost of the food. 

Also, I think we need to seriously consider a skin prick test for dogs who are miserable. We may very well be blaming the diet when the dog is allergic to environmental allergens, like pollens, mites, molds, etc. No amount of tinkering with the diet will fix that. 

These tests aren't cheap. I know (I've done all of them for my own GSD.







). But neither is buying bags and bags and bags of food. Neither is dropping money into antihistamines, shots and steroids. And that scratching that keeps him and you awake all night is the worst. 

Once we really KNOW what's wrong, we can work on fixing it. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. The allergies may never go away, but they can be managed. But without knowledge, we are just shooting in the dark at an unknown villian.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:I do wish they had testing for medicines though.


Ask your vet for the insert information (or google it). It will tell you what is in the medicine. If a side effect is hives, swelling of the throat, etc then there's a good chance that the manufacturer expects to see allergies. (If it's a human medicine as well, you're more likely to see this sort of info. Google the name of the medicine + "allergy" and see what comes up.)

Also, you bring up a good point-- a LOT of supplements use corn starch and soy (esp soy oil, which may or may not be safe for someone with a soy allergy). Also, watch for Lecithin which can be soy, egg or beef based. Read labels on supplements.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Corn syrup in hotdogs...... hummmmmm.... I will be reading the label tonight! 

Slow response to this. My home PC is dead and I am work finalyy today.


----------

